# Cupid!!



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Pictures of Cupid. I didnt quarantine I know, judge me if you like, my mom didnt want my pets taking over her space.






















































isnt he cute?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is gorgeous see he has settled in just fine playing with Aero awww bless


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

yea their not quite sure of eachother yet....Aero follows Cupid around trying to groom him but he doesnt want much to do with her  but they dont fight so thats good.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww bless i hope he does soon. My lucky is like that so has so much love to give but sometimes cookie is the only one she can get close to


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

heres 2 more pics from today.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww too cute


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks I see you got a new one too


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Aww.. He's so cute! And Lindsey.. When did u get the new tiel?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

cupid is adorable! glad they get along!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He's so cute! Sometimes you can't quarantine...but I think since you know the breeder there won't be any issues!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well he looks very happy! I think not quaratine is fine as he was in another room then my other birds since he was 2 weeks. I love the picture of them together. How sweet. lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

birdlover4life said:


> Aww.. He's so cute! And Lindsey.. When did u get the new tiel?


Got him yesterday


----------



## Jemeni143 (Mar 5, 2011)

so cute!! And it's great they're adjusting to each other so quickly!!


----------

